# The Big Melt Down



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I guess we should assume that when the thaw really starts to happen, there won't be much fishing going on for several days. Too bad, because the air temps will be great. I know the website for checking flow rates, but if anyone can pass along the numbers for optimal flow rates for the Mad and Clear Fork, I'd appreciate it. Steelheader007....you usually have this info.
Help a brother out!

teeray


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lake Erie for walleye off the rocks.  Provided the wind is right.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

You can get em' with a fly rod from the rocks, huh? That would be a hoot. Where would you suggest?

teeray


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

TeeRay, the Mad is best when water at the Rt 36 USGS Gauge is below 200 cfs and the lower gauge at St Paris Pike is below about 500, you can fish when its higher but recommend moving upstream where wading is safer.

The big problem with the Thaw will not be the height of the water, nor the color of the water but the snow melt floods the stream with the coldest water temps of the year, I would think temps in the 36-39 degree mark will be the makeup this weekend and trout are pretty much dormant in the Mad at those temps, you can get em but youll need to find a run where you know they are at and run about 300 drifts through there to get 1-2 fish. I often pick up suckers at this time of year very commonly! Think Bigger nymphs like we talked about. Did someone say Cranefly Larvae????  

Send me a PM if your headed over and ill send you some detailed places to try. Ill be trying my luck in Tn this weekend.

Salmonid


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, I love fishing as much as anyone on this board, but I don't like those odds. I assume you are headed somewhere around the Smokies?

teeray


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...let me look at my crystal ball! O its packed .. lol .. Hey how have you been? They, well they where killing them at the mouths through the ice .. lol .. But no more! Hang, cincy here I come ! I feel So sorry for those fish .. lol .. Not feeshing, but good luck if you do !


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Steelheader, youll need to change you nickname to "muddy carpin boy" or something more appra-poe for the south end of the state. When are you headed down this way??

Teeray, yes, in the smokies but mostly doing some day hiking, but will be doing some scouting for the next time down with a rod.  I usually hit the Tailwaters several times when Im guiding each year and love them!!

This is the only time I ever hit the smokies, from Nov-april, after that, there are WAY too many folks around and its sad that you leave such a beautiful place with such a bad taste in your mouth of the traffic and hill-jacks that litter in front of you as your going about 1 mile an hour through Cades Cove and who act like they have never seen a squirrel before. "oh stop the car, in the middle of the road, get out and follow him across the fields for 20 minutes while I back up traffic" yeah, thats the one...... Im at apoint in my life where I hate crowds and it keeps me from steelheading, keeps me from going to the busy places in life, oh well, me and the wife would love to move about 40 miles from the nearest traffic light, now if I could just find a good paying job there.......  

Have a great and Safe new years !!
Salmonid


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

I went to the fork yesterday to check it out. All of the access roads leading to the covered bridge were closed. High snow and downed trees were the cause. So, a bit frustrated since i had driven down from Parma i decided to go exploring a bit. In talking to a very nice mohican park lady she stated a few other spots in which trout are released. After not having too much luck i decided to hang it up. On the positive note i did get a chance to find new ways to access the fishing spots i enjoy fishing, and enjoyed a very peaceful afternoon. The water temp was a very cold 35 degrees and starting to raise pretty quickly. I didnt see any fish, not one at all. I was however at the lower end of the river so they could have been somewhere else holding. The water was also very clear. Also, the park was starting to clear the access roads to the bridge. Im sure the roads will be open soon. Thats my report. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..you have a great point as long as I still get them on dry flies from time to time .. lol .. (carp I mean)..I have been doing alot of reaserch and I have my work cut out for me .... summer steelhead in MI, and IN! Salmon in MI, Ny for bigger salmon (i go every year for the last two) and smallies abound here in N. KY, East Ind., and browns in some rivers that have catch release areas! It will be fun o yes and some whipers, and strippers (joke).. lol .. ! Well hmm it will be fun!


----------

